# Java fern vs Bolbitis



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Which aquatic fern is the best for aquascaping, low tech, or ease of growth, Java fern, (in any variation) or Bolbitis?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In a lower tech tank I vote for Java fern. I think it is much easier to grow then Bolbitis & requires less light to do so.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It looks nice too.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I voted for Bolbitis. I have always had better luck with it over Java. Java always looks a little sickly when it starts dropping plantlets or older leaves blacken.(I know to take them off but I still hate the way they look) I also like how Bolbitis almost grows in one direction only and it's leaf structure.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't vote because I've never had Bolbitis. I did, however, just order some for a lonely piece of driftwood in my tank. All-in-all I'd have to say that, to date, Java Fern has been the easiest plant for me to grow.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how you can compare the two. They are both easy to grow low light plants, but their leaf structure and look is so different that they lend themselves to different scapes and placement.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned all the different variations of Java fern, Windelov, narrow, needle, Phillipino...

It seems harder to find photos of Bolbitis for some reason










I like bolbitis because it looks more like a traditional terrestrial fern than Java fern does


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> I like bolbitis because it looks more like a traditional terrestrial fern than Java fern does


I second that, as did tfmcder. I can't wait to get mine in and see what it does for my aquascape.

And of the many varieties of java fern, are there different bolbitis cultivars/varieties/species in the market that are aquatic, or is it just _huedelottii_ that's available right now?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely bolbitis. hard to get here, but worth it. Java fern is just too common for me.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't choose what to vote for! I like the form and color of the Bolbitis and I'd call it one of my favorite plants, but it gets so darned big it can be hard to place. I usually have individual fronds around a foot long and some over 18" long. I'd love it there was a variety of it that stayed short, about 6", just think of all the possible places it could be used! I find it quite easy to grow, it makes few demands other than decent water circulation and minimal light. Once it gets established it grows steadily.

I don't have much regular java fern as the size of it makes it hard for me to find it a place in my tanks (most of the background locations for ferns are taken by the Bolbitis  ). I like the narrow leaf best of the javas because of how graceful it looks and it's easy to slip into tight areas without overwhelming the plants around it even though the leaves can get quite long. The windelov is useful because of it's smaller size, and the lacy fringes provide some interest. While I couldn't fit a regular java fern or Bolbitis in a 10 gallon tank, the windelov fits in beautifully. All forms of java fern are easy to grow, although I do find that mine will occasionally have leaves die back here and there for some unknown reason (not leaves producing new plantlets and dieing, just leaves that fade and die). They do grow back again from the rhizome and look new and fresh.

Hmmm, I think I've talked myself into voting for the Bolbitis, just 'cause it never gives me grief by dieing back or getting ratty looking leaves so it can produce umpteen billion babies.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Both of those plants are crap, so I vote neither.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i really don't think you can compare the two they are both great ferns bolbitis is a little pickier but it all just depends on what leaf shape/structure your prefer so these results are real subjective to your own opinion


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm going to ignore you Tom! 

There are no cultivars of Bolbitis, but there is one other Bolbitis specie. It looks more like Java fern and each leaf has three lobes. Bolbitis heteroclita










It is much more difficult to grow submersed. Some argue it is not true aquatic. It comes from Asia.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> I'm going to ignore you Tom!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> I'm going to ignore you Tom!
> 
> There are no cultivars of Bolbitis, but there is one other Bolbitis specie. It looks more like Java fern and each leaf has three lobes. Bolbitis heteroclita
> 
> It is much more difficult to grow submersed. Some argue it is not true aquatic. It comes from Asia.


Interesting. When I first saw the picture it made me think of a mixture of Willow and Sawtooth Oak (my brain in still stuck in East Texas Forests). I bet it would be a good candidate for Paludariums, though.

All this talk about bolbitis has got me excited (and impatient) about getting my plant order. Hopefully they'll ship out Monday! In the mean-time I'll just hang with the fishes... :bathbaby: and continue re-arranging the aquascape.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 8, 2007)

I always have good luck with java fern .


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

All I can say is that I am a complete beginner was able to grow nice bolbitis with no ferts no co2. It certainly looks beautiful on driftwood


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Indeed. Needle leaf Java fern on wood is pretty fracken cool too!


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Robert Hudson said:


> Which aquatic fern is the best for aquascaping, low tech, or ease of growth, Java fern, (in any variation) or Bolbitis?


It is very hard to answer a compound question with an either/or answer due to the inherent ambiguity, even though politicians do all the time. 

Java fern wins hands down for aquascaping, due to the many varieties, but that stacks the deck in it's favor anyways. I can't speak to Bolbitis, as I've never had it.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a crappy pic of some needle and windelov on a cool piece of wood. Geez, I need to take a new photo of that tank, it has grown in a lot since then...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

trenac said:


> In a lower tech tank I vote for Java fern. I think it is much easier to grow then Bolbitis & requires less light to do so.


^^ What she said.

I've got both, but my Bolbitis has never looked very nice and has grown even more slowly than my Java fern.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I found Bolbitis to do better when planted in the path of a good current, the filter out flow. There is mention of that in the Kasslemann book and a couple other places too. It also seems to take much longer that Java fern to get acclimated and go into growth mode. Once it does, it can really take off. I have found big bushy plants hidden in the back of tanks that started from tiny little scraps I threw in and forgot about for a few months.


----------

